# Silly project, anyone want to participate?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have this Alien going in my tank right now with green lepto growing all over it.

Yeah, I know, it's a little stupid. But I like things that are stupid sometimes.

This is 6 months growth, so it's not going to be fast.....




























So I had this thought...........

A couple years ago I got these skulls.



















I think I have 8 of them. And I thought these would be so cool covered with crazy spreading lps corals, like cyphastrea or montipora, or some other weird thing.

So here's the deal. If you have a coral that you might like to see all over one of these, bring it to me.
I will split it, putting half on one of two skulls. Let them settle in and get established, and give you one back. I keep the other half.

Deal?

Fine print:
Nothing with Monti eating nudibranch. I have a qt, but having spent six months getting them out of my system, don't want to do that again.
I will do my best to keep the frag alive before I apply it to the skull, but if it's marginal, or your only favourite, unreplacable frag, then maybe not. 
But if you're willing to try, then let's do it!
I will do my best to keep the frag alive after I apply it to the skull, but there are no guarantees.......K?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skull game*

hey Cheryl what a smoking idea ... years ago I always wanted a human skull in my rockwork but where do I get a skull , maybe that guy who was burying the human bodies in leaside , just kidding ... I cant find the pic I had on my phone but it was a full body skeleton laying on its back drapped over rockwork , how wicked that looked ,but I didn't have a six foot tank to try it on .
cant wait to see the photos of the progression


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, I know this isn’t for everyone, but seriously, nobody wants a reverse forest fire monti covered skull in their fish tank?
Or a John deer leptospirosis skull?
Fine, be boring...........


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lame ass*

Yah cheryl is lame add....ill see whatvu can dig up Cheryl 
When I drop off some more asterias I'll drop off piece 
I'll repeat very very lame ass


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

give the alien some GSP hair!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

PACMAN said:


> give the alien some GSP hair!


Haha! Thought about something like that. It would be a chia pet. Except all the details would be lost.

I'm doing 4 different porites. Think those will keep the details.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wished I had something interesting to add to this "silly project" ....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Wished I had something interesting to add to this "silly project" ....


7 of 8 skulls are now growing. I will update in a year. It will probably take that long......


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Looking forward to the pictures when you are able to take them. . .


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

It's been about a year since the op. Any updates on this most intriguing experiment you are conducting?🤔


----------

